# R32 GTR - New Nismo seat covers???



## CabbageMS (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey all. Not sure if this is old news or not but I stumbled upon this... Nismo - Skyline GTR R32 Seat Covers - Nengun Performance

Quite expensive and I've definitely got better things to spend my money on but it does bring a smile to my face that Nismo still release parts, regardless of how random, for the BNR32!


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

I saw those on another site a few days ago for around £690. My seats are in good condition, so I can't justify it at the moment, but they do look tempting!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Lol!

"PVC Leather"

So......Vinyl then?!?!

Yuck Nismo, I thought you had a bit more class than that!


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

If they fit and look as good as they do in the photo, then I think they are a good reasonably priced alternative to having ripped seats. After all, the original seats are also man made material!

As for Nismo and class, I'm not sure that the two can be used in the same sentence. Alpina and class, yes! AMG and class, yes! Nismo and class, no! Nissans are cars for the working class.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

they are ok, we can supply them if required.

tbh - just retrim your seats if required.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Are these competitively priced? Against getting a retrim?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

depends what type of retrim you want

the nismo covers are around £700 

a retrim can cost as much as you want to throw at it.

or you can just buy new seats like BRIDE


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I've had my seats re trimmed in factory matching Alcantara about 10 years ago......I'm sorry but Vinyl seat don't belong in a GT-R......it's not an old vauxhall viva!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

matty32 said:


> tbh - just retrim your seats if required.


Far better ideal IMHO


----------



## CabbageMS (Feb 8, 2011)

Are most "leather" car seats PVC leather? Or does it generally vary with brand? 

Either way, they look pretty good in the pics!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

they do look quite good upclose, but they are still covers

they are alot better than carbon superior put it that way.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

CabbageMS said:


> Are most "leather" car seats PVC leather? Or does it generally vary with brand?
> 
> Either way, they look pretty good in the pics!


All other seats that a Leather are Leather (i.e cow hide)

PVC stands for Poly Vinyl Chloride......so not real moo cow
So in the summer they will be hot a sticky, and have none of the comfort and feel that good dead cow feels like.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

How much would Robson charge to retrim an R32 seats front and rear plus door cards? Their work is one of the best I have seen. UK re trim looks shabby from what I have seen.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> How much would Robson charge to retrim an R32 seats front and rear plus door cards? Their work is one of the best I have seen. UK re trim looks shabby from what I have seen.


With respect you need to look at some more companies. Plenty of UK based companies produce excellent results.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Well the ones I see people post on forums not just skyline forums but in general have looked poor and in a bad tastes. May be that is down to the owners who have poor taste in colours and design. I would happily use a UK based company but happy to be proven wrong and see something that matches or beats Robson.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Time to get my trumpet out!


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Are those covers or a retrim? They look really nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the nismos are just covers

the above is a retrim you can tell 

will post up the Robson pictures when its all done.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Who did the work and how much did it cost?:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Not bad Cris but still some way off Robson quality.

I wonder how many people would be interested in getting Robson back over to the UK as part of a group buy. There was one done some years back worked out like 1700 each.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/77371-robson-leather-interior-install-pics.html#post695563


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> Not bad Cris but still some way off Robson quality.
> 
> I wonder how many people would be interested in getting Robson back over to the UK as part of a group buy. There was one done some years back worked out like 1700 each.


Having seen Robson work up close I'd disagree. But we all have our preferences.

It's not like mine is the best you can get in the UK either. Worth consisting that very few cars in Japan have leather seats. The market there is pretty small. One chap I spoke to had trimmed all sorts of kit. The work was very impressive but beyond my needs. 

I know plenty if people have hideous colour combinations etc but they are just the ones you see. The guys who have their GTOs trimmed don't tend to post the pics online.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

which Robson interior did you see up close? which car?

Robson quality is VERY high.

the interior i have is fully done by them (In JP) as were alot of the other guys, such as bean, paul etc i cannot fault it.

from the roof lining to the door cards or sun visors its very very good. They dont just do GTRs either.

btw - also spoke to Robson at TAS as they were there, they are not really interested in coming to the UK - although we could organize it if required. 

the £1700 was when the yen rate was 250 yen to the £

That definitely would not buy you the seats retrim. maybe just the drivers lol

also chris - quite a few cars have leather seats in JP.

alot do have cloth but this is the type of car that is used in JP - the little town car classes.

people i guess would not pay their prices.(Robson)

wait until the v spec 2 we have there is done, 

people will be amazed.

i am not prepared to discuss prices on the trim as that is for the customer, however its a full on change on the interior for the 34.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Dont discuss your customers prices, but how much would a full retrim from them be today? 2000-2500? 3000?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Dont discuss your customers prices, but how much would a full retrim from them be today? 2000-2500? 3000?


Alot more than any number you have put up. also depends on type of material, what you want doing etc.

hence why they wont go the UK as its all based upon price 

UK & JP are worlds apart im afraid.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Cris said:


> Having seen Robson work up close I'd disagree. But we all have our preferences.
> 
> It's not like mine is the best you can get in the UK either. Worth consisting that very few cars in Japan have leather seats. The market there is pretty small. One chap I spoke to had trimmed all sorts of kit. The work was very impressive but beyond my needs.
> 
> I know plenty if people have hideous colour combinations etc but they are just the ones you see. The guys who have their GTOs trimmed don't tend to post the pics online.


yeah we see stuff like this in the UK :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ahhhhha my eyes!

i just love it when people post those types of interior and they say

"done by lambo specialist" lol


Chris - your seats do look good, and the design is something i would have had done similar if i had a 32.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

matty32 said:


> which Robson interior did you see up close? which car?
> 
> Robson quality is VERY high.
> 
> ...


The car I saw was years ago. Before I had mine done. Nothing wrong with it I should add but a few minor things I didn't like. Until then that was the route I'd been liking at.

You can't blame the trimmers for people's choice of colour etc. I think that that carbon leather is horrid but others love it. Their money their choice. Much like the mint green or bright red examples I've seen. I also wonder if many of the jobs posted online are the cheaper variety. Most of the really interesting cars I see are never seen online. I guys that the owners can't be bothered our just don't want the attention.

My point on the leather is that it isn't as common as the rest of the world (our perhaps just UK/USA). I remember a Japanese guy I knew telling me that natural 'fibres' aren't as popular because they aren't as 'clean'. Perhaps things have changed now. I assume that the r35 can only be had with leather even in Japan which does suggest a movement.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the aspect with Robson is that EVERYTHING is totally bespoke

its not like buying a boost controller

there are lengthy discussions with them on materials used, type of stitching etc

all sorts

next time your about more than happy for you to see the quality of Robson

i will send the RX7 there and keep it in Chiba for use there.

their interiors are really cool.

you are right, many do not want the attention.

there are a number of newera 34 owners on here with very rare class of 34s and mods but do not post for the attention

which is totally cool


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I understand why people get their seats recovered in leather, but for me in a GT-R it should be Alcantara, it's a performance car not a luxo-barge


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Omori factory retrim is my favourite by far.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Part of my interior and rear seats are Robson leather and I have to agree that the quality is second to none!


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

leathers shit for gtr

rather the bride 
bride the don

nismo got 2014 locked though 



Omori factory retrim ??


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Used 1990 Nissan Skyline R32 for sale in Essex | Pistonheads

Omori Factory retrim.....as it should be done.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

lightspeed said:


> Used 1990 Nissan Skyline R32 for sale in Essex | Pistonheads
> 
> Omori Factory retrim.....as it should be done.


Like


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

lightspeed said:


> Used 1990 Nissan Skyline R32 for sale in Essex | Pistonheads
> 
> Omori Factory retrim.....as it should be done.


It might just be that one but that doesn't look as good the original finish to my eye. The fit in a few areas is rucked up.

Mind you might just be that car. I'd like to see it in the flesh.

I see it has the Nismo damper/brace thingies too. A lot of car for the money.

Does anyone know if the leather for the UK cars was done in the UK (I assume so)? I'm sure I saw a thread in the R35 section with a car being retrimmed by Middlehurst (who I assume did the UK cars).


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

If I was going to go for a retrim I would choose leather or alacantra over a factory retrim, as not only does it look better, but you can also see what you have spent your money on. I also think that it adds value to the car, whereas a factory retrim will not.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Like Cris i went the retrim route, money well spent rather than covering seats with overpriced pvc.

Mine in Alcantara/Leather


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

That's a very nice looking re trim Endo where did you get it done?


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Best looking retrim photos that have been posted. 

Your paintwork looks s&%t hot too! What colour is that?




endo said:


> Like Cris i went the retrim route, money well spent rather than covering seats with overpriced pvc.
> 
> Mine in Alcantara/Leather


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheers 

Was done by Transcal in Livingston, cost a bit extra for the pattern since it was the first 32 they'd done, and in all fairness i was very anal about where i wanted the join/stitch lines on the seat, and the red thread had to match the nismo floor mat red lol!

The paint's TH1 - Dark Pearl Blue, nothing fancy just a factory color lol


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Endo; that interior looks lovely.

Personally, I think leather interiors are great IF you are only keeping your car for 3-5 years. Leather will eventually dry/crack/deteriorate with use and age.. This is why I prefer the factory cloth upholstery.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Got any more pictures of your car from the outside Endo?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Kadir said:


> Endo; that interior looks lovely.
> 
> Personally, I think leather interiors are great IF you are only keeping your car for 3-5 years. Leather will eventually dry/crack/deteriorate with use and age.. This is why I prefer the factory cloth upholstery.


Alcantara ages too. That's why most people are having their seats retrimmed.

If you look after leather it can last a very long time.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i have a mix of both, best of both worlds.

the thing is, most people would not spend the price of a good quality R32 on just a retrim

still like anything in life, you want quality you pay for it.


----------



## zimnismoboy34 (Apr 18, 2012)

any one thought of contacting some one at nismo in their manufacturing department and ask them for other options, im certain they would be happy to entertain such, maybe not leather as this will push up the cost 4 times but what about nicer materials PVC leather belongs on chicks legs but that's me .... its not something I would want on my back and legs sticking ..... lol


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

endo said:


> Like Cris i went the retrim route, money well spent rather than covering seats with overpriced pvc.
> 
> Mine in Alcantara/Leather


is there a shot from back seat? i am planing to retrim mine in the future. This looks


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Tinoush said:


> is there a shot from back seat? i am planing to retrim mine in the future. This looks




What's not to like about that??



TT


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice seat Endo!

Where did you get the centre console carbon armrest lid/cover?


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

tarmac terror said:


> What's not to like about that??
> 
> 
> 
> TT


they are shoking good, or did i use the wrong smily?


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Tinoush said:


> is there a shot from back seat?


They're matched to the fronts, stitching color, and the stitch pattern, number of divisions on the alcantara inlays.

Some old pics from 2010





















alpeag said:


> Where did you get the centre console carbon armrest lid/cover?


I think I got it off someone on the forum years ago, can't remember where though.
:runaway:


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

endo , makes the skyline an even better place to be !!, stunning transformation , I wounder what the cost would be today.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

It's lovely endo, Thanks for the inspiration.


----------

